# Best time of day



## Neciee24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is there a such thing as the "best time of day" to fish? I have been fishing from the surf at Pensacola Beach and haven't caught anything but a whiting and a catfish. I have been fishing from Sykes and have only caught ground mullet and catfish. Well I caught 2 Flounder a while back. I hear people all the time talking about catching Mackeral, Snapper, Cobia, and others from Sykes but why not me??? Is there truly a certain time of day to catch the various fish???


----------



## mjohns9054 (Aug 27, 2013)

i dont think there is i go at night usually on 3 mile and ive caught all kinds of fish. sailcats, reds and even had a shark snap my pole into. just luck and waiting i guess


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

I use this page http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/pensacola . I can't say if it really helps with how many fish I catch but it lets me know which way the tide is headed so I can choose my location better.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Another good reference.

http://www.solunarforecast.com/default.aspx


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use feeding times and lunar tables in all my hunting and fishing endeavors all the time! Do they work? Hell no. Not for me at all... I usually catch fish, and sometimes I luck out when hunting no matter what the feeding times are!


----------

